# Swift recall on seat swivels



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Just got a recall notice this morning on my 2004 Sundance. Seat swivels may disengage. Mine are OK. The thing to look for is the locating pin. If it has a "top hat" it is safe. If it is just a pin without a top hat on, it needs changing. Presumably this applies to swivels fitted by other manufacturers too

Rick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiver seats*

Hi

Could this be made a sticky?

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Swiver seats*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could this be made a sticky?
> 
> Russell


Rusell,I think it is because it is safety related we will do a post when we have got some words together.Swift are doing the recall on their products but it effects all Manufacturers that have used the FASP swivel.Peter.


----------

